# Watch a Bird Pilot an Audi in the Latest Spies in Disguise Trailer



## RSS NewsBot (Nov 23, 2017)

Remember like a year ago when Audi announced that it would be reuniting with Will Smith in a new action movie? Well, there’s no time to ponder how long it’s been because there’s a new trailer! If you were at all worried about how much screen time the e-tron would be getting in a movie […] More...
The post Watch a Bird Pilot an Audi in the Latest Spies in Disguise Trailer appeared first on Fourtitude.com.


More...


----------



## yisoo (Feb 3, 2020)

*yep*

I got everything I wanted. Not what you'd think, You wouldn't wonder why you're here. But it felt like… happy wheels run 3


----------

